# El Mejor Espresso Torpedo Cigar Review - Good Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Had not smoked these this year. Forgot how good they are, and for $2 are an awesome smoke. Deep maduro flavor that is not drown out by bold sweet...

Read the full review here: El Mejor Espresso Torpedo Cigar Review - Good Cigar


----------

